# Here are my kitties



## SixCatFaerie (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Grizzly!! :grin:


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:mrgreen: Great!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha! I thought there were 7 cats until I noticed Grizzly wasn't a cat. What an adorable picture, with them all cuddled together like that!


----------



## parakyl (Mar 11, 2011)

wow what a mix! you must have your hands full


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love them all cuddled together. So cute.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable cats!!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

AWW! What a perfect picture!!!!


----------



## Frosty (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree, that is a wonderful picture:2kitties


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That's so cute that they all snuggle together!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Very cute  I also got fooled by the Grizzly haha.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, that is so so cute! How adorable that they all cuddle together.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

They are very cute!


----------



## Dahlya (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh wow your babies are so adorable.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Love them all snuggled together!


----------

